# Reinersville Trade Days May 22-25



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey everyone....Don't miss out on the big flea market over Memorial Day weekend. Held every year at the old schoolhouse grounds in beautiful downtown Reinersville May 22-25. They sell everything from apple's to zingers


----------



## crappiecatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't been there in a couple of years... Has it gotten bigger...?


----------



## bigfoot27 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone is going to be there this weekend? I'm planning on going to go there Friday.

Darryl


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i will be there saturday.we own some land west of reinersville off of 78.look forward to it every year.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Went there this morning and picked up a few lures and a couple reels. Saw some nice guns also. Have fun!


----------

